# [lost-in-the-shell] Mais où est donc passé le chat ?

## boozo

Une soudaine question m'assaille... est-ce que qq'un a vu ghoti récemment ?   :Shocked: 

Depuis les "frasques" de notre Trevoke l'autre fois, ça m'a mis le doute pour l'inusable félidé élevé en fût de chêne... pas d'ennuis de santé j'espère ?  ou alors il a gagné en douce 3 000 plaques au Loto et il coinçe la bulle aux "C-Shell" en se dorant la pilule   :Razz: 

Allez quoi... soit pas vache... même en morse... un p'tit : echo "[OK]" >> /var/log/messages    :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est vrai, ca. Je m'inquiete et me turlupine.

----------

## Mickael

C'est vrai que le chat se fait discret depuis un mois. Mais il n'est pas le seul vétérant à avoir disparu : adrien, zdra (presque enterré?  :Confused:  ),  bosozoku....

----------

## geekounet

Effectivment je me posais la question depuis longtemps pour zdra. C'est vrai qu'ils se font un peu absents ces temps-ci. Espérons qu'il n'y ai rien d'inquiétant  :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

mais ? mais ? mais ? mais c'est vrai çà au fait   :Shocked: 

Adrien j'lai vu passer... doit-être débordé de taf sans doutes mais boso et zdra là...   :Sad: 

éh ho ? les jeunes ? z'êtes où ?

----------

## kopp

Ouais adrien a posté il n'y a même pas une semaine : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3327240-highlight-.html#3327240

Par contre, les autres, effectivement.

Fais pas bon être vétéran on dirait....

Boozo, on approche d'un stade critique... on devrait peut-être s'implanter une puce RFID à partir du 1000ème posts, pour pouvoir être surveillé et en sécurité  :Wink: 

----------

## ultrabug

Ils aiment se faire réclamer c'est tout  :Wink:  Allez vous pouvez poster maintenant !

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Fais pas bon être vétéran on dirait....
> 
> Boozo, on approche d'un stade critique... on devrait peut-être s'implanter une puce RFID à partir du 1000ème posts, pour pouvoir être surveillé et en sécurité 

 

/me plutôt se pendre   :Evil or Very Mad:    achevez moi avant si je ne suis plus en mesure de le faire tout seul !

...et dire que nos petits enfants ou nos enfants peut-être même (et oui ! faudra pouvoir surveiller papy histoire qu'il ne dilapide pas l'héritage), réclameront ce genre de ******** dans qq années lorsqu'ils seront devenus des paranoïaques hystériques atteint de panto-phobie   :Crying or Very sad:    bon j'arrête là le sujet je vais encore me rendre malade :$

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Une soudaine question m'assaille... est-ce que qq'un a vu ghoti récemment ?   

 

Gnî, on parle de moi ?  :Laughing: 

En fait, c'est vrai que j'ai eu quelques problèmes de santé mais je ne voulais pas avoir l'air de faire de l'ombre à Trevoke car je crois bien que je l'ai battu d'une petite longueur  :Wink: 

Petit résumé, pour ceux que ça intéresse :

[3615mavie - version ghoti]

- mardi 18/04 (juste après Pâques) : légères douleurs diffuses dans l'abdomen. Rien à voir cependant avec ma "crise de foie" de janvier (vésicule biliaire)

Vu les agappes de Pâques, je ne m'inquiète pas trop  :Wink: 

- 19/04 : les douleurs se sont un peu amplifiées mais rien de vraiment insupportable. Vers le soir, je commence cependant à faire un peu de fièvre. 

- 20/04 : je fais venir mon toubib qui reste assez perplexe : les douleurs n'étant pas vraiment localisées, elle conclut provisoirement à une simple gastro-entérite et me prescrit de l'ercefuryl et du dafalgan pour faire tomber la fièvre. Elle me demande aussi d'aller faire une prise de sang après le week-end.

- lundi 24/04 : pas le courage de sortir pour faire cette bête prise de sang...

Aucun changement, ni en mieux ni en pire. Fièvre persistante.

- mardi 25/04 : Fièvre toujours présente. Bon, cette fois, ça suffit : direction les urgences !

Prise de sang, pipi, caca, hémocultures, radios ...

- mercredi 26/04 : Il y a en effet des signes prononcés d'infection mais les symptômes sont trop vagues et les toubibs restent  toujours assez perplexes.

- jeudi 27/04 - matin. Les toubibs auraient tendance à confirmer la gastro-entérite mais vu la fièvre élevée (39,9 °C), ils  décident finalement de me passer au scanner l'après-midi.

Là, les choses se précipitent : ils détectent quelque chose de pas normal du côté de l'appendice. L'image n'est cependant pas précise : elle a dû être faite sans produit de contraste vu que, pour corser les choses, je suis allergique à l'iode ...

En urgence, on décide donc d'ouvrir "pour voir". Comme pour Trevoke, l'opération se fait par laparoscopie (3 trous ...)

A 20h00, je suis sur le billard.

L'anesthésie est délicate vu que j'ai de graves antécédants cardiaques (bon, ça, ça ferait un bouquin et ce sera pour une autre fois ...  :Wink:  )

Trou noir ...

L'opération est réussie. Le chirurgien m'annonce qu'il s'agissait d'une solide appendicite avec perforation, accompagnée d'une grave infection (péritonite). 

Il était plus que temps !

- 28/04 au 7/05 : bombardement aux antibiotiques. Infirmères sympas et coquines, bouffe dégueu ...

- 8/05 : retour @home avec d'autres antibiotiques pour une convalescence de 6 semaines  :Smile: 

Attendez, c'est pas fini !

- 16/05 - matin : quelques douleurs du côté de la cicatrice principale. Tiens, aurais-je dormi dans une mauvaise position ?

- Nuit du 16 au 17/05 : je me réveille en frissonant. Prise de température : je suis à 38°C. Une heure plus tard, 38,8°C ...

Cette fois, pas d'hésitation : retour aux urgences où j'arrive à 5h30 du mat.

Re-analyses. Re-radios. Re-scanner.

Une nouvelle poche d'infection s'est développée.

Deux choix :

Ou bien on tente d'atteindre la poche avec un drain, sous anesthésie locale.

Ou bien, si celà ne va pas, on ouvre à nouveau  :Sad: 

Heureusement, la solution du drain fonctionne (l'aiguille qu'on t'enfonce dans le bide, ça fait un bien fou. Je crois que j'ai gueulé ...)

Hypothèses du chirurgien : à cause de mon allergie à l'iode, il n'avait pas pu utiliser le désinfectant classique (isobetadine). Il est possible que le produit utilisé, moins efficace, ait laissé quelques germes infectueux. D'autre part, vu mon coeur délabré et une insuffisance rénale chronique, il a fallu y aller molo avec les antibiotiques.

- 17/05 - 22/05 : re-bombardement aux antibiotiques. re-Infirmères sympas et coquines, re-bouffe dégueu ...

- 23/05 : re-retour @home en espérant que cette fois sera la bonne ...

- 24/05 : emerge --sync; emerge -uD world -p

'tain toi la liste de mise à jour ! Z'ont pas chômé chez gentoo !  :Wink: 

[/3615mavie - version ghoti]

Bon, pour le forum, faudra être un peu patient parce que j'ai un sacré retard à rattraper !  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> ou alors il a gagné en douce 3 000 plaques au Loto et il coinçe la bulle aux "C-Shell" en se dorant la pilule   

 

I have a dream ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Infirmères sympas et coquines
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Certes tu n'étais pas sur le forum, mais au moins tu auras eu du réconfort!

En esperant que tu n'ai pas de nouvelle rechute.

bon rétablissement !

----------

## Mickael

Et bien,   :Shocked:  tu fais pas les choses à moitié.

Bon rétablissement.

Ils m'inquiètent moi ces vétérants, déjà que Boozo à failli nous claquer dans les doigts hier soir.... Je crois qu'on devrait leur imposer un echo "Température, tension, Forme physique" >> [POST-IT]Je vais bien regarder : mes résultats les ptits jeunes, avec une section supplémentaire dans comment poster dans le forum : si tu lis pas, si tu ne cherche pas jeune padawan : tu vas tuer la mémoire la plus active et la plus efficace du forum.  :Wink:  nan mais......chez pas ce que j'ai je vais fumer un clop

EDIT : HAAAAAAAAAAA ça crain (orthographe ??) le post du diable  :Laughing: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ils m'inquiètent moi ces vétérants, déjà que Boozo à failli nous claquer dans les doigts hier soir.... Je crois qu'on devrait leur imposer un echo "Température, tension, Forme physique" >> [POST-IT]Je vais bien regarder : mes résultats les ptits jeunes, avec une section supplémentaire dans comment poster dans le forum : si tu lis pas, si tu ne cherche pas jeune padawan : tu vas tuer la mémoire la plus active et la plus efficace du forum.  nan mais......chez pas ce que j'ai je vais fumer un clop

 

lol bonne idée  :Smile: 

Bon rétablissement ghoti !!

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   
> 
> Infirmères sympas et coquines
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Absolument !

J'ai une admiration sans bornes pour les femmes (et les hommes) qui font ce métier. Leur dynamisme, leur disponibilité et leur gentillesse sont aussi indispensables que les actes médicaux.

Elles (ils) en voient souvent des vertes et des pas mûres mais savent pourtant rester "zen" en toutes circonstances.

Merci à elles (eux) et chapeau bas !

----------

## kopp

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Absolument !
> 
> J'ai une admiration sans bornes pour les femmes (et les hommes) qui font ce métier. Leur dynamisme, leur disponibilité et leur gentillesse sont aussi indispensables que les actes médicaux.
> ...

 

Et qu'est ce que tu crois qu'elles font au coin café ou en dehors des heures de boulots ? bah elle se racconte leurs histoires et se marrent bien.

Mais bon, je plussoie, vive les infirmières, même si je préfère les voir aux soirées infirmières qu'à l'hopital... c'est plus convivial et agréable surtout  :Wink: 

Bon rétablissement.

----------

## Trevoke

Tu parlais de me faire de l'ombre, dis-donc, t'as carrement deracine mon p'tit arbre!   :Smile: 

Je suis quand meme heureux d'entendre que tu vas mieux, que d'epopees.. Aux prochaines news, Gentoo : pas bon pour la sante ?  :Laughing: 

Et je suis tres heureux de te revoir parmi nous, nous refais pas peur, hein!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben pépé avec ces histoires de guerre c'est un newbie à coté de toi !!!!!!   :Shocked: 

Bon rétablissement à toi en espérant pas la re-rechute   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Prompt rétablissement ....

 Et bah mince alors allergique à l'iode et cardiaque ....

Heureusement qu'ils sont bons sinon ils nous l'auraient boussilé notre chat   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## boozo

Yè ! et ben   :Shocked:  !

Avec une péritonite avancée, tu n'es pas passé loin de la correctionnelle   :Sad: 

Ce qui est fou c'est le temps de diagnostic... tu as vraiment eu chaud sur ce coups là attendu tes antécédants (et même sans du reste) ; m'enfin je ne remets pas en doute leurs compétences, c'est vrai que certains individus montrent qqfois des symptomes atypiques   :Rolling Eyes: 

*m'excuse si je puis vous paraitre critique, au risque de froisser certains, mais j'ai mes raisons de l'être (IML) ; ceci étant je ne cherche pas du tout a polémiquer ni a remettre en cause les qualités certaines de nos services de Santé en disant celà c'est juste que qqfois il me semble nécessaire de pointer certains dysfonctionnements (lorsqu'ils sont avérés cela va sans dire), pour améliorer la qualité des soins*

Basta ! L'essentiel étant pour toi que tout soit rentré dans l'ordre et que tu n'ais plus de soucis rémanent.   :Smile: 

Promp rétablissement et prend soins de toi   :Wink: 

Bon allez les autres maintenant... <mode cabo'chef>Comptez-vous !</mode>

@ MickTux :  LOL T'inquiète je crache encore des flammes par devant moins qu'avant mais qd m^

BTW : Y'a méprise là non ?... C'est de moi dont tu parles... /me la "ram" du forum ??   :Shocked: 

Non sans rire, à vous lire dans vos contributions, vous tous ou presque, je ne boxe pas vraiment dans la même catégorie.

Mais j'ai bon espoir ou tout du moins, je me plaît à le croire... ^^

Dans qq années peut-être ? enfin si le  motoneurone qui me sert de cerveau ne s'emballe pas trop d'ici là  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Boozo wrote:*   

> BTW : Y'a méprise là non ?... C'est de moi dont tu parles... /me la "ram" du forum ??  

 

Je me souviens de AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAetc... suivi d'un PAM!   :Mr. Green: 

Allez bon week-end, ménagez-vous   :Wink:   Là je sens qu'il faille pour moi m'éclipser au plus vite, un vent soudain vient de se lever juste au dessus de ma tête...

EDIT :  *Quote:*   

> /me la "ram" du forum ?

 

IL faut que tu y retournes soit dit en passant.  :Cool: 

----------

## boozo

@ MickTux: oui merci j'ai vu   :Razz:   lacheur ! Moi qui comptais te refiler le bb   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

Prompt rétablissement  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Je ne saurais quoi ajouter, sinon : meilleure santé. Reposes-toi bien, et prends le temps de reprendre le dessus.

Bon courage,

Amicalement,

Ani

----------

## yoyo

Et bien je me joins aux autres pour te souhaiter un prompt et long rétablissement.  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

bonne guérison et plus de surinfection cette fois   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## kaworu

Bon rétablissement !!! 

^______^

----------

## boozo

Dans la série, "Mais où est passé la 7ème Companie", il manque d'autres "réservistes" au fait : Leander256 ; Dais ; ...   :Neutral: 

C'est fou çà : un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Trevoke

Pauv' Boozo. Tu veux un calin?

----------

## boozo

j'aime bien derrière les oreilles et sous le museau aussi   :Laughing: 

----------->-)))°>-----------   :Arrow:  []

Ca y est je le craignais... c'est la rechute... Je sens que j'vais mal finir ce soir ^^

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon rétablissement papy !! (ouais un peu a la bourre le gars, mais la journée était un peu chargée  :Sad:  désolé !)

----------

## kopp

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Dans la série, "Mais où est passé la 7ème Companie", il manque d'autres "réservistes" au fait : Leander256 ; Dais ; ...  
> 
> C'est fou çà : un seul être vous manque et tout est dépeuplé 

 

Leander est toujours vivant je te rassure. J'ai reçu un mail de lui la semaine dernière. Il est juste très loin de nous, et je ne suis pas sûr qu'il est un total accès au net...

----------

## Enlight

Une petite pensée pour notre grand malade, en espérant que tu seras vite sur pieds! et tripote pas trop les infirmières hein!

----------

## kopp

Ouais je sais je ressors un peu un vieux topic, mais qui sait ce qu'est devenu El_Goretto, ça fait un moment que j'ai pas vu un de ses messages (d'après le forum, le dernier a presque deux mois).... C'est l'hécatombe en ce moment !!!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Allez on va se cotiser pour kopp, après copiansdavant.com, on va lui acheter le nom de domaine, copainsgentooperdu.com   :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

Arf dire que j'ai loupé ce poste   :Sad: 

J'ai été désolé d'apprendre ce qui t'été arrivé et content que celà se soit terminé comme ça ghoti   :Very Happy: 

Prompt rétablissement je te souhaite, et que la force soit avec toi  :Wink:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

Je remonte le topic parce que j'ai écris à notre cher Bosozoku pour avoir de ses nouvelles, m'inquiétant de son absence depuis qq mois, et voici donc sa réponse :

 *Quote:*   

> Salut pierreg !
> 
> Ouep j'utilise Ubuntu désormais et plus du tout Fvwm. Je m'en suis lassé, à vrai dire je ne passe plus beaucoup de temps sur l'ordi mais bon je reste toujours un geek dans l'âme 
> 
> En fait j'utilise Ubuntu pour la traduire en Breton justement et comme c'est la distribution la plus facile à traduire avec une interface web, bah mon choix à été rapide. J'ai complètement abandonné stationlinux et me consacre désormais à un site beaucoup plus modeste : ubuntu-br.net
> ...

 

Donc voilà, ça fait plaisir de savoir qu'il a pas complètement disparu  :Smile: , et espèrons qu'il revienne bientôt sur notre chère Gentoo ^^

Et un de retrouvé ! ^^

----------

